# [B][/B] Help! Henry the Betta is Sick?



## dollfish (Nov 5, 2011)

I recently inherited a male betta fish, Henry. My friend bought him 2 weeks ago from a pet store and housed him in a 0.5 gallon tank... the tank had gravel in it and a small plastic plant. She immediately noticed that he wouldn't eat but thought that Henry was just adjusting to his new environment. A couple days later she noticed that Henry was floating sideways and still not eating. She changed out some of the daily for the next few days, however her water turned cloudy and Henry didn't look good (I think my friend put lots of food in this little tank hoping that he would eat and never scooped out the old food... the gravel was full of debris)... and that's when I inherited Henry.

Luckily, I had an extra 2.5 gallon tank that was ready to go. The tank was cycled, has no gravel, and has a tiki hut for him to hide in with some soft plants. It doesn't have a filter in it right now and isn't heated either (I'm getting a mini filter, heater and thermometer soon). 
Henry has perked up - he is swimming better and likes to hide in his hut  Unfortunately, he still isn't eating. I've tried pellets, flakes, crunchies and I even blanched and peeled a pea, but he want any of it.
Also, I noticed that he doesn't blow bubbles and he doesn't flare (I put a mirror up to the tank - he swam away and hid in his hut. Although he swims more, he seems depressed???  

I know once I get the water temperature up, he will be more active... but I'm concerned because he hasn't eaten anything, doesn't flare and doesn't blow bubbles. Is he sick? Please HELP!... I really want to save Henry :fish:


----------



## dollfish (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's Henry

http://yfrog.com/gy9y2izxj


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

It's normal for a betta to be afraid of another betta.Not all bettas blow bubbles,also.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Raise temp to high 70s/low 80s.
Feed the same food every day. It is normal for bettas to be very picky eaters. He just needs to learn that the flakes are food and he should eat it.


----------



## dollfish (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks  I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

If you can find a bug or worm small enough for him to eat and you aren't squeemish about them, you can see if that will tempt his tastebuds. Live or frozen brineshrimp, daphnia or bloodworms will add to his diet and be a good temptation as well.


----------



## dollfish (Nov 5, 2011)

Chard56 said:


> If you can find a bug or worm small enough for him to eat and you aren't squeemish about them, you can see if that will tempt his tastebuds. Live or frozen brineshrimp, daphnia or bloodworms will add to his diet and be a good temptation as well.


Thanks Chard... I'm not squeemish about bugs, but its winter here so there aren't many critters around. I tried bloodworms, but he didn't want anything to do with them.

I placed a heater in his tank today and the water temp is slowly rising (mid 70s). Also, I put a filter in his tank. However, he still seems lathargic and he still isn't eating. I think he blew a couple bubbles today though.

I thought he might have a baterial infection, so i put a little bit of Pimafix in his tank and a bit of aquarium salt. 

Is it possible that he is an "old" fish? My friend got him from the pet store so who knows how long he's been there for.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

dollfish said:


> Thanks Chard... I'm not squeemish about bugs, but its winter here so there aren't many critters around. I tried bloodworms, but he didn't want anything to do with them.
> 
> I placed a heater in his tank today and the water temp is slowly rising (mid 70s). Also, I put a filter in his tank. However, he still seems lathargic and he still isn't eating. I think he blew a couple bubbles today though.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure primafix is for fungus.Melafix is for bacteria.


----------



## dollfish (Nov 5, 2011)

platies pwn said:


> I'm pretty sure primafix is for fungus.Melafix is for bacteria.


for his 2.5gallon tank, i put in 1/8tsp pimafix and 1/8tsp melafix


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I would just give him a few days at 80 degrees and see how he looks. If he's been at around 70 degrees for a while I would expect him to be lethargic and not hungry. A little aquarium salt never hurts but adding medications without a diagnosis isn't something I would recommend. Especially anything ending in fix. Bettafix and melafix have been discussed at length in this and other forums about killing Bettas. I wouldn't use it if it was the only medication available.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't use melafix. I like betta revive.


----------



## dollfish (Nov 5, 2011)

Betta revive eh? I'll try to find that. Thanks


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It's worked well even though some people say it doesn't work. For my bettas, it prevented disease, and fixed disease, (main reason I got it) and it also has electrolytes in it. Over all, I like it a lot!


----------



## dollfish (Nov 5, 2011)

Right on!  sounds good to me


----------



## dollfish (Nov 5, 2011)

great news! henry is doing much better  he has been blowing bubbles and started eating today! thanks to everyone for your advice. much appreciated


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Glad to hear he's doing better. I have a picky eater too. He held out until I broke the bank investing in/trying several different types of foods. It sounds like your little man just needed some heat and the appetite followed!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That's great!


----------

